# Scroll Lock key on my Keyboard



## lanalee (Feb 20, 2006)

I work at home, so I am using a KVM switch to toggle between my work computer and my home computer.  I use the same monitor, keyboard and mouse for both.

When I use my home computer, everything works fine.  However, when I switch to my work computer, the *scroll lock* key is locked and will not unlock.  I am a loss as to why this key won't unlock on one computer, but unlocks on the other!

Any thoughts on how I can unlock it?  It can't be the keyboard.  I'm thinking it has to be a setting on the computer, but for the life of me I can't figure it out.  I've dealt with this for weeks, and it's driving me crazy.  It's time I fix it, or get another keyboard.

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Icarus (Feb 20, 2006)

Try it without the kvm switch. Is the scroll lock key part of the magic sequence to switch between the two computers? Or do you have a physical kvm switch with a control on it for switching between the two computers?

-David


----------



## lanalee (Feb 20, 2006)

David
The scroll lock key is part of the magic sequence (scroll-lock, scroll-lock, up arrow).   I switch between computers by using this magic sequence keys.  But I have also tried it by pressing the button that allows you to switch without the keys.  But still, the scroll-lock key remains locked when switching to my work computer; and immediately unlocks when switching to my home computer.  While on my home computer, I can toggle the scroll-lock off and on without a problem. 

Since the keyboard unlocks on my home computer, can I rule out that it's a keyboard problem? Just as an FYI, I use Windows XP on both computers.  My home computer is HP desktop, and my work computer is a Dell laptop. 

Thanks,


----------



## lanalee (Feb 20, 2006)

David,
I feel like such an idiot.  And I'm sure you would have probably come back with the answer, especially since my second post indicated my work computer is a laptop.

I finally decided to do something that I should have done much sooner.  I undocked my laptop and tried to turn off the scoll-lock key using the laptop keys.  It took me awhile, but I finally figured out that the only way to turn off the scoll-lock key on the laptop is to use the function key.  Since there is no comparable function key on my keyboard, I assume my keyboard just wasn't communicating the message.

Anyway, I turned it off and now it's working just fine.  Why is it the minute you write down the problem, the way to the answer becomes obvious?  I don't know why I didn't think of this sooner....

*sigh*

Thanks again!


----------



## Keitht (Feb 20, 2006)

Resolving this is going to be by a process of elimination.  I think you can discount the keyboard as the culprit.  If it works properly on one machine it should be OK on the other.  One potential cause is different keyboard mapping between the desktop and laptop machines.  Try plugging the keyboard cable directly into the laptop, bypassing the KVM completely.  If it works OK that way, the problem is either the KVM or the cable between the KVM and the laptop.
Step 2 would be to swap KVM port connections to the computers.  If the fault stays with the laptop you can discount the port as the problem.
Step 3 would be to swap cables between the KVM ports.  If the fault stays with the laptop you can discount the cable as well.
If all 3 tests fail to find a fault I'm stuck.

Edited to add: You found the solution whilst I was typing this.  I will leave it here as it may help others in the future.


----------



## Icarus (Feb 20, 2006)

lanalee said:
			
		

> David,
> And I'm sure you would have probably come back with the answer, especially since my second post indicated my work computer is a laptop.



Uhm. Yeah, I knew that. wink wink. (I had no clue, I was stabbing in the dark.)

Good job 

-David


----------



## lanalee (Feb 20, 2006)

Thank you both for your help.  Just "talking" with you all helped me figure it out.  It must be osmosis or something.  As I said, I've been living with this thing for weeks!!  Have you ever tried to move around an Excel spreadsheet with that darn key turned on?

Have a great day!

Lanalee


----------

